
We Don't Need to Go to Space to Save Humanity - happy-go-lucky
https://earther.gizmodo.com/no-jeff-we-dont-need-to-go-to-space-to-save-humanity-1834668636
======
amayne
I think this article is very short-sighted.

Furthering space technology involves developing and investing in better solar,
more efficient closed-loop environmental systems, waste management, low-impact
food production and a zillion other things that seem to me that would
absolutely help improve conditions on Earth.

------
ksaj
I have always wondered what we plan on doing to Earth that will make Mars more
hospitable.

